# Master Olympic question



## Jonr55 (Sep 22, 2010)

I picked up a Master Olympic from a friend of mine and am trying to determine when it was produced. The frame is blue with Green and Pink on various areas and is the Gilco designed Columbus tubeset. (handle bar tape is temporary) 

I read on a website that the "Master Olympic" (without the word Decor or Art Decor) was produced for only the 1992 year. Does anyone know if that is true?

This is such a great bike, and one I will be enjoying for many years to come!

Jon


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 16, 2005)

I had the same bike. That's the Master Olympic with the AD 11(?) Mapei paint job before Colnago started offering the paint job with all the Mapei-ishcubes, etc. It's a 1994 or 95. Like the the words Master and Olympic are in different fonts. The model was called Olympic in every country except the US, where is was called Master Light. It's a hell of a good bike.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

Sharp looking bike! You should have years of use left in that bike!


----------



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

I was going to start my own thread but I figured that since this topic is new, I would ask you guys to tell me about this Master Olympic Decor? It is a full 8-speed Record group with Shamals but I don't know much more about it. 

I had a Master X-Light and it appears almost identical to this bike, what is the difference between an X-Light and an Olympic? There is a number hanger on the frame too, is that indicative of a custom build?

Thanks for any help---and ignore the seat and seatpost, I just had it out that high in order to take it for a quick spin---rides incredibly well


----------



## Le Turbo (Jun 10, 2010)

Please guys, both of you, that bartape has GOT to go. Otherwise, congratulations on buying the best bicycles in the world. May they give you years and years of pleasure


----------



## Jonr55 (Sep 22, 2010)

*The tape is going...*

I knew that the tape would be the first thing to go, it just happened to be the only thing I had laying around....

Since that topic has been brought up, I was trying to determine what color cable housings and tape would look good on this bike, given it has so many colors. Any suggestions??

Also, my bike does not have the word "Decor" (as the other post), and it does not have the word "Art Decor" either, suggesting mine was the earlier version...and why I was thinking it was a one year only (1992) as I had read on a different post.

This bike rides like a dream, and is equipped with Campy 10sp Carbon (compact 50/34). It is fast, smooth and very responsive!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

you obviously should pick the gayest color on the scheme.

i vote pink.


----------



## Jonr55 (Sep 22, 2010)

Funny! I guess that's what I get for asking.

I had though of selecting pink, for Breast Cancer Awareness...(not gayest)


----------



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

To be honest, I kinda like the bar tape on my Master; you can't have regular ol'bar tape on a Colnago. It came like that when I bought it and it is really comfy too.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Jonr55 said:


> Funny! I guess that's what I get for asking.
> 
> I had though of selecting pink, for Breast Cancer Awareness...(not gayest)


pink looks great though, get a lampre kit and you'll be oh so pretty  ( ps I'm not joking  )


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Jonr55,

What you asked depends. 

I have one from 1992 myself. 

I know bikes sold in the US were switched to the Master Light designation by 1993. The word Decor is just stylistic. If it's left off it means nothing. Personally. I would have preferred my frame not to have the word Decor. 

Jet Sanchez,

I don't have Shamal wheels (could never find one in tubular and 8-speed after a couple of years later, so I never bothered), but I have a similar looking bike

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=209968

I'll help with anything I can answer. My frame does not have a number hanger, which probably denotes a special team bike. I like those Pro All Weather Vittoria tubulars. They don't see those anymore.


----------



## Jonr55 (Sep 22, 2010)

That is a great looking bike (as is Jet S.), I like the red/yellow paint scheme! 

I appreciate all your help and assistance (and time) answering my questions related to learning more about this fantastic bike!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Jonr55,

Thank you. At one time, the bike looked a bit different, with lots of red. That saddle was a Ferrari Novus Colnago C35 saddle. The tires were Vittoria CX tubulars.

Incidently, I have a friend who picked up a WordPerfect bike... the dark purple/midnight blue frame in the brochure below, with full Dura Ace, 3TTT and Mavic rims, and he took delivery of his bike about 6 weeks before me in the fall of 1992. It said "Master Light" and had the same "Decor" word in white.

So, Master Light or Master Olympic are just names. Its all semantics. The bikes are not light anyway .. just lighter than the original Master (which I had) that weighed almost a pound more than the SLX. The frames just track beautifully. At that time, the Precisa straight blade forks were shocking. Very few bikes had straight blade forks, and they looked real bad a$$ (in a good way).


----------



## Jonr55 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for posting the Catalog pages! It would be great if there was a site that had all the accumulated brochures through the years.

I really like the fact that there are so many variations in the paint layouts and that they were painted by hand.

It is hard to read what it says about the Elegant, is that a different line produced with a different steel than the Master Light?


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Jonr55 said:


> Thanks for posting the Catalog pages! It would be great if there was a site that had all the accumulated brochures through the years.
> 
> I really like the fact that there are so many variations in the paint layouts and that they were painted by hand.
> 
> It is hard to read what it says about the Elegant, is that a different line produced with a different steel than the Master Light?


Note that there are variations in color. Note that the American versions ofthe red frame came in neon yellow highlights and the Team Ariostea versions sold in Europe had regular bright yellow (which I prefer). Also the picture doesn't do the dark blue WordPerfect frame justice. It's stunning in real life

I don't know much about the Elegant frame. It was never sold in the US., as far as I know. The bike I bought was also kind of a mistake because I ended up buying a new C40 bike within 6 months. But I ended up preferring the steel bike anyway.


----------



## Jonr55 (Sep 22, 2010)

why do you consider the C40 purchase a mistake? Was the ride quality of the older Steel frame that much better?

I appreciate your time and information!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Jonr55 said:


> why do you consider the C40 purchase a mistake? Was the ride quality of the older Steel frame that much better?
> 
> I appreciate your time and information!



The mistake was all mine. During the late 1980s and early 1990s, I had just finished graduate school and got my first real sizable bonus checks, so given my young foolish mind, I spent in style rashly without thinking. I spent a lot on a lot of nonsense, but at the top of my list was also Colnago bikes.

As I mentioned, I had a red 1988 Colnago Master. It was the creame de la creme of flashy rides back then, when steel ruled (except for the Bernard Hinault/GregLeMond carbon Looks/TVTs). But it was super heavy, so I wanted something lighter, and also more flashy technology-wise. For crying out loud, Cannondales, Treks and Kleins were much lighter for one-third the price, much to my embarrassment.

In mid-1991, I bought a Colnago Carbitubo because I saw pictures of Tony Rominger winning in style. It had twin carbon downtubes and aluminum lugs, and I furnished it with the obligatory C-Record Delta. Of course, what I didn't figure was that Rominger was slim, and that I'm fat with a wide sized butt. So, going downhill was a nightmare on that bike. It was all over the road. Plus, there were lots of reports of broken frames from use by heavy folks, and I ended up soft pedalling where ever I went and never went into the high gears.

In 1992, I saw Fabio Casartelli winning the Olympics at Barcelona and I was re-celebrating Colnago. He rode in toe clips and straps with downtube shifters and still won the sprint! So, I just had to have the Master Olympic when released. I traded in the undamaged Carbitubo at a significant monetary loss when I picked up the MO.

Of course, three months later, the C40 was announced. You know I just had to have that as well! So I spent... gasp... a whole $6K on the C40, of course with Record Ergo also, plus it had to have first generation Carbon Boras that were prone to cracking (that was absolutely necessary because the carbon wheels made my butt look so much more slim and my growing belly aerodynamic). I never shared the price of the bike with my new wife until much later in life. Never thought bikes would ever cost more than $5K... guess they cost $15K to $18K now  

The C40 was a great frame to ride, but the first generation was still heavy, with a steel fork. The weight savings over the MO was about 2 pounds I guess... so not so big a deal. The problem was that the MO handled better and was more confidence inspiring. The C40 had that dreaded "dead" feel of early carbon frames, but at least it was not flexy. But the problem again was that the MO was stiffer, a tad less comfortable but a sprinting rocket, and I was just partial to steel (actually still am). So I ended up keeping the MO and trading in the C40 for something else for my wife, again at a big loss.

My very friendly (wonder why) bike shop (a very infamous one in Brooklyn) was smiling its way to the bank. That's why it was a mistake.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I know it's not a "story" but I liked it anyway! I am with you about Colnagos- best handling bikes period IMHO. 



iyeoh said:


> The mistake was all mine. During the late 1980s and early 1990s, I had just finished graduate school and got my first real sizable bonus checks, so given my young foolish mind, I spent in style rashly without thinking. I spent a lot on a lot of nonsense, but at the top of my list was also Colnago bikes.
> 
> As I mentioned, I had a red 1988 Colnago Master. It was the creame de la creme of flashy rides back then, when steel ruled (except for the Bernard Hinault/GregLeMond carbon Looks/TVTs). But it was super heavy, so I wanted something lighter, and also more flashy technology-wise. For crying out loud, Cannondales, Treks and Kleins were much lighter for one-third the price, much to my embarrassment.
> 
> ...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

iyeoh said:


> The mistake was all mine. During the late 1980s and early 1990s, I had just finished graduate school and got my first real sizable bonus checks, so given my young foolish mind, I spent in style rashly without thinking. I spent a lot on a lot of nonsense, but at the top of my list was also Colnago bikes.
> 
> As I mentioned, I had a red 1988 Colnago Master. It was the creame de la creme of flashy rides back then, when steel ruled (except for the Bernard Hinault/GregLeMond carbon Looks/TVTs). But it was super heavy, so I wanted something lighter, and also more flashy technology-wise. For crying out loud, Cannondales, Treks and Kleins were much lighter for one-third the price, much to my embarrassment.
> 
> ...


You still live in Brooklyn? I visit Long Island a couple times a year to see my wife's aunts, uncles, cousins, etc. up there and thought about bringing my bike both times over the summer but had no idea where I would ride it. Maybe we can get together for a ride next summer when I come up there. Hopefully, I will have my Master X-Light in Saronni built up by then.

The mid to late 80's was when I was really into bikes and racing. I wanted the Colnago Saronni back then, but it was completely unaffordable.

Ultimately, I think steel bikes are the best ones out there for longevity, character, and smoothness. Yeah, the carbon fiber bikes are pretty good and light, but for some reason they just feel a little lacking to me. Don't really care too much for the aluminum ones even though I own three of them by Colnago and one by Bianchi.

FYI - I don't think I spent more than $6,000 on my Cristallo or my C50 and they were 2006 and 2008 purchases. Of course, everything is much more expensive in Brooklyn and the internet wasn't around back in the 80's and 90's.

Luckily for me, I cannot remember what the Look bikes were that La Vie Claire road in the Tour in 86 or I would be looking for them on e-bay. I've been looking for an old school Pinarello Montello like Alexi Grewal road in the 84 Olympics, but I cannot find it in my size on e-bay, but every once in a while I have seen a pretty nice one come up. If I could just find a nice one in the Alexi Grewal frame colors in my size.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

jet sanchEz said:


> To be honest, I kinda like the bar tape on my Master; you can't have regular ol'bar tape on a Colnago. It came like that when I bought it and it is really comfy too.


Black tape, black saddle. Look at Iyeoh's link to see what his looks like with black tape and a black saddle. Just ignore the crappy tape job that I noticed right away and all the comments about the crappy tape job.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

delete


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> You still live in Brooklyn?



Fabsroman,

Don't you just love the crappy tape job? Its my signature on all my bikes lol I now live in Connecticut but cross over to Long Island a lot. especially to the Hamptons. So, I guess we can ride in Long Island. The Norh Shore is pretty nice. Of course, the Hamptons are great too but are pretty far out. Hopefully I can finally build up the Master Saronni frame that I also have at R&A's that hasn't been built for over a year. Perhaps with silver Athena and regular classic wheels. But maybe I'll also buy one of the modern Taiwanese bikes as well. My son asked me for a Cervelo!


----------



## Jonr55 (Sep 22, 2010)

iyoeh,

That is a great story and I appreciate you sharing that! 

I started getting into biking in the mid 90s with a steel Bianchi with the first Ergo setup they offered. Unfortunately, being a Soccer player and coach started my long downward path of Knee surgeries (still need another) and wasn't able to ride as much as I was hoping to.

I brought out my old bike a few months ago in hopes of trying to strengthen my knee to avoid surgery (not sure it will), and the 53/39 gear set and 22+ bike was just a bit more than my knee could deal with. I started working only on high cadance, and really missed the longer runs at speed I was looking for. Knowing a friend of mine was into bikes I asked if he had a compact setup he wasn't using to see if a lower gear range and lighter bike would be more to what I was looking for.

The result is the bike you see in my picture! He has a few Colnago's and was kind enough to let me ride and then purchase this one. This is a dream bike! I can do almost all the rides in my area without straining my knee (too much). I think it is weighing in at around 18lbs and is as comfortable as it is fast and quick.

I am looking forward riding again.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Jonr55

You should take a look at Ride Fly's bikes as well. There is a lot of Mo/ML eye candy in this forum. Also search for Technos and the other Columbus Nivacrom steel models. They are all the technical equivalent of the MO/ML even through they are slightly lower down in the model range I have never ridden a bad Colnago steel frame.


----------



## Jonr55 (Sep 22, 2010)

Where is the forum you are referring to?

Also, is the Columbus Nivacrom the steel used in the build for the MO?


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Jonr55 said:


> Where is the forum you are referring to?
> 
> Also, is the Columbus Nivacrom the steel used in the build for the MO?


Yes, I don't know if you are being serious, but there are plenty of very fine Master builds of the four generations in this forum: Master, Master Piu, Master Light/Olympic, Master X Light and also the current generation of non-Columbus Master X Light.

Columbus Nivacrom was the steel used by Colnago for about 24 years,until this year when Columbus tragically moved to the East and discontinued the Nivacrom product. 

The difference between the Master series and the other modern Colnago steel frames is the Gilco-shaped tubes used in the Master. Its supposed to make the frame stiffer, but there are varying opinions whether it actually makes the bike any better and isn't any more than an aesthetic-based product. Same with the Precisa fork. I leave that up to you to decide. Obviously, you know my opinions are positive.

What I do know is that I have been riding Colnago steel since 1974, and all the frames I have ridden (and not owned) and the frames I have owned have been uniformly fabulous.

[and I have love soccer all my life as well, and was very crushed when Number 10 for Brasil wasn't selected to play in the World Cup]


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

iyeoh said:


> Yes, I don't know if you are being serious, but there are plenty of very fine Master builds of the four generations in this forum: Master, Master Piu, Master Light/Olympic, Master X Light and also the current generation of non-Columbus Master X Light.
> 
> Columbus Nivacrom was the steel used by Colnago for about 24 years,until this year when Columbus tragically moved to the East and discontinued the Nivacrom product.
> 
> ...


Forza Azzurri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You think you were disappointed when Number 10 for Brasil wasn't selected to play in the World Cup? How about being a fan of the defending World Cup Champs that didn't even make it out of group play. The only thing that would have been worse is to have been a French fan and knowing 1) that your team qualified for the World Cup on an intentional hand ball by Thierry Henry, 2) that your team got eliminated in group play, 3) that your team looked pathetic in group play, and 4) there was a "strike" by the players against the coach.

I was a French fan when they beat Brasil back in 1998. However, after the headbutt by Zidane in 2006, that was about it for me. Of course, they were a far second to my beloved Italy.

I played soccer from age 8 to 14. Finally quit at age 14 because it was too much to race the bike and try to play soccer on a club team and school team. One or the other had to give.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Forza Azzurri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Viva Brasil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqm5zavFlM0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkh3LKOuEXI

Gone are the days when Cafu, Ronaldo, Roberto Carlos, Ronaldinho, Rivaldo, Robinho and Kaka played on the same team.... Dunga messed the whole team up... sigh....


----------



## Jonr55 (Sep 22, 2010)

I hate to say I was serious, as I am just now starting to explore the internet for Bike related sites....thanks for humoring me 

Viva Soccer!!!!

I am a fan of the game, and while partial to a few teams, I enjoy the game when played the way it should be. This is the Beautiful game, and as of late, I feel the Diving and Theatrics to draw fouls has made lessened the game. I was happy to see so many teams from areas not known for the game do so well this past WC.

I played from 6-18 until my knee sidelined me, and have coached travel clubs off and on for 8 years.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Jonr55 said:


> I hate to say I was serious, as I am just now starting to explore the internet for Bike related sites....thanks for humoring me
> 
> Viva Soccer!!!!
> 
> ...


The diving and crying really sucks and it drives me crazy. What FIFA and other governing agencies should do is to watch films after games and give out fines to playes that intentionally take a dive. Period. Of course, FIFA should also institute instant replay in certain circumstances and possibly have had an extra ref on the field for the World Cup. Kind of sucks when calls go like they did against the US in two games an like the non-goal in the England/Germany game. Things like that at the highest level of the sport in the World just should not happen with the amount of money going into the sport. They could afford to pay 6 refs per match for the World Cup seeing how many fans come to the stadium and how many viewers across the world watch the sport. Rant over.

Don't even get me started with cycling and doping. I cannot even watch the sport anymore.


----------



## Jonr55 (Sep 22, 2010)

Well said...and agree! The game has lost a lot of credibility....and the best team's don't always win, it is the team with better acting!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Jonr55

I think ChuckIce's bike is the finest of all the Master bikes in this forum, but that's just my opinion. Its a new model MXL with carbon everything. Just 16.2 lbs.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=183549&highlight=chuckice

ChuckIce, sorry if I didn't ask for your permission.

Also search for many many more steel Colnagos.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

iyeoh said:


> Jonr55
> 
> I think ChuckIce's bike is the finest of all the Master bikes in this forum, but that's just my opinion. Its a new model MXL with carbon everything. Just 16.2 lbs.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I like his setup. I am waffling between doing one sort of like his or one with an aluminum groupo instead. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Yeah, I like his setup. I am waffling between doing one sort of like his or one with an aluminum groupo instead. Decisions, decisions.


I personally like the 2011 aluminum Athena 11 speed group.. and they have the option of silver Ergo levers in 2011 as well, in addition to a complete shiny silver group, single pivot or dual pivot brake options (absolutely zero carbon content.. how refreshing), plus classic wheels with silver rims. I understand that a silver Campagnolo headset is still available. Classic Record seatpost. That plus some non-black handlebars.. white Dedas are pretty nice with the Saronni. But that stuff will make the bike heavy... like 20 pounds...


----------



## Jonr55 (Sep 22, 2010)

That really is a sweet looking bike! I like the Red paint scheme, it is very classic and timeless.

I guess there will always be the issue of classic "silver" vs "carbon" in terms of choosing between weight and classic looks. I wish they could come up with something that has the classic look and weights that of carbon! 

It would be great if they could put a pigment in the carbon epoxy that would provide the "vintage" look while not adding to the weight...


----------

